# help!! a/c pressure switch



## djs87 (Jun 17, 2007)

the wiring harness going to my a/c pressure switch broke. looks like the wire corroded through. i just need that little 3-4 inch harness that plugs into the switch but noone @ nissan knows what part it is. any suggestions?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

One of my good friends is a Nissan Master Tech and he said that that switch is part of the main engine harness. There isn't just a plug in pigtail or anything like that. As for suggestions, either buy a $1200 engine harness or get real creative with soldering.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

djs87 said:


> the wiring harness going to my a/c pressure switch broke. looks like the wire corroded through. i just need that little 3-4 inch harness that plugs into the switch but noone @ nissan knows what part it is. any suggestions?


There are tools that are designed to allow you to remove the broken wire connector from the harness plug. Then you can solder it back together and reinstall it into the plug. An electrical automotive repair shop can probably repair that for you in no time. Either that or hit the bone yard.


----------



## djs87 (Jun 17, 2007)

i will try the electrical repair shop. i have tried damn near every junkyard in a 30 mile radius and it's like nobody throws out these trucks. thats a good thing unless you need parts. 
thanks i will keep you informed


----------

